# What goes good with baked chicken?



## ThaiTeaGal

Tomorrow I'm planning to make baked chicken with fried rice for dinner, but what other side dish goes good with baked chicken?


----------



## merstar

Roasted potato wedges with herbs and spices.


----------



## MSC

You have lots of nice choices, here's some that would go well.
Roast baby spuds, or baked sweet potatoes or yams instead.
Sauteed mushrooms with a little garlic and red wine.
Roasted asparagus vinaigrette
Cauliflower cheese or plain roasted cauliflower with a little melted butter
All above suggestions made assuming that despite the fried rice, you're making 'western', not oriental chicken.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Baked brussels sprouts with garlic and shallots.  Trim, cut in half put in foil with olive oil, s&p, minced garlic and shallots.  Bake while baking chicken...you'll be able to smell when they are done.


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

MSC said:


> You have lots of nice choices, here's some that would go well.
> Roast baby spuds, or baked sweet potatoes or yams instead.
> Sauteed mushrooms with a little garlic and red wine.
> Roasted asparagus vinaigrette
> Cauliflower cheese or plain roasted cauliflower with a little melted butter
> All above suggestions made assuming that despite the fried rice, you're making 'western', not oriental chicken.



I should've been more specific...it is Asian fried rice and baked chicken marinated with Thai spices.


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

Thanks! All the suggestions sound so good. I might go for the sauteed mushrooms or sauteed vegetables.


----------



## kadesma

I'm late sorry but I love sauteed baby boc choy drizzled with rice vinegar  or butter it's wonderful grilled as well.
kadesma


----------



## MSC

Okay, back to the drawing board!
Some side dishes I like with thai grub are, pad thai, stir fried mixed veggies, crispy noodles, candied yam and the Thai version of a cucumber salad.
Hope you let us know what you wind up with.


----------



## Linux

Baked potatoes slow cooked in the oven. Or better still, slow cooked wrapped in aluminium foil, dug out of ash from a bonfire long since gone. 

Steamed veg: brocolli, garden peas, broad beans; dwarf beans, even. And runners. All so much the nicer when picked from the garden.


----------



## CraigC

An Asian quick pickled cuccumber. I just discovered Persian cuccumbers which work great.

Craig


----------



## Rocklobster

When I turn the oven on to roast meat, I usually plan to cook the veggies and potato in the oven also. Saves on energy. So I go with whatever recipes are for the oven...


----------



## Claire

Couscous made with chicken broth and various acoutrements ( that is to say, some dried fruit of your choice, pine nuts or pistachios, herbs, etc).  A cucumber salad made with yogurt!


----------



## danpeikes

rice or roast potatoes for a starch and possibly some garlic green beans for a vegetable


----------

